# 4 axis cnc software recommendations



## gurasha (Oct 8, 2012)

Hello
I have 4 axis cnc. A-rotation + xyz positions

I'm using mach3 to control it but I cant gat any 3d G-code for mach3. how can I convert 3d model to mach3 gcode?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Guram.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

I use Aspire


----------



## mark greenbaum (Sep 26, 2010)

I used DeskProto when going from Rhino3D (jewelry designs) to 4 axis CNC and it worked great.


----------



## aldepoalo (Mar 31, 2011)

You could consider BobCAD CAM V25 3D Mill Standard. We are holding webinars every Tuesday where you can watch a live demo and ask questions...

https://www1.gotomeeting.com/register/261745984


2 Axis Standard 
2 Axis Milling Is the First Milling Module and is required to add any other additional Milling Modules.

2 Axis Milling includes the following toolpaths...

Drilling

•	Center Drill 
•	Hole
•	Tap
•	Rolled Tap
•	Bore
•	Ream 
•	Counter Bore Hole
•	Counter Bore Tap
•	Counter Bore Rolled Tap
•	Counter Bore Ream	Milling 

•	Profiling
•	Pocketing And High Speed Pocketing
•	Facing
•	Engraving
•	Thread
•	Chamfer
•	2D Plunge Roughing

Drilling toolpaths

The drilling operations are compound meaning, that the operations are combined to save time. Example: If you choose you can have BobCAD automatically assign a drill and center drill when you choose to tap a hole. 

Milling toolpaths

The milling toolpaths use an intuitive wizard driven format including images that depict each option within the dialogue to make adding these toolpaths simple. 

3 Axis Standard

3 Axis Standard Includes the following toolpaths for General 3 Axis Cutting. 
•	Z-Level Rough
o	A waterline side wall cutting strategy that machines a 3D part by creating multiple profile cuts around the 3D model while maintaining a content Z height. This toolpath is used for bulk material removal. 
•	Z-Level Finish
o	Cuts in the same method as the Z-level roughing but cuts only to the model, good for basic surface finishing and machining of castings or pre-shaped stock. 
•	Slice Planar
o	A traditional back and forth method of cutting that moves up and down in Z to follow the surfaces below the tool. 
•	Slice Radial
o	Radial cutting is similar to the planar cutting but works in a radial pattern instead of the back and forth motion produced by planar cutting. 
•	Slice Spiral
o	Spiral cutting like the Planar and Radial uses the same bottom cutting method but applies the path in a spiraling motion and works best for models / surfaces with a gradual change in height.
•	3D Plunge Roughing 
o	3D plunge roughing is a bulk material removal method that cuts only with the bottom of the tool. This is a common material removal strategy used for removing material from the bottom of a mold cavity. 

The 3 Axis standard toolpaths allow the user to create simple 3D programs this is an inexpensive way to obtain 3D machining capabilities for those that need to cut only the occasional 3D part. 

4 Axis Standard
The 4 Axis standard module includes what is needed to cut in a non-simultaneous motion. The 4 axis standard includes the following toolpaths & options. 
•	Indexing 
o	Automatic and manual methods of indexing or rotating a part using the 4th axis. 
•	Wrapping 
o	Wraps flat toolpaths around cylindrical stock. 
•	Rotary
o	The rotary toolpath is similar to the wrapping but does not require flat geometry, the rotary toolpath works with a solid model to create 4 axis cutting. 
The 4 axis standard is great for those that need to only index or wrap cuts around cylinders or tapered stock using the 4th axis. This module is commonly used in making items such as cut pipes or pool cues.


http://www.screencast.com/t/vuDyI3DAbQYL


http://www.screencast.com/t/yM7wqhxNO


----------

